# Layout Critique



## JoeG (Feb 3, 2013)

I would like everyone to take a look at my layout design and let me know what you think, areas of improvements that can be made or issues you see. I have asked for help here before and have gotten great feedback. I did have a thread on here asking for help with my layout prior to this, and with all the feedback I have gotten I came up with this design. 
I have a ferry/interchange since I am modeling Alaska RR and they receive their cars via ferry's. The two tracks closer to the center will be a barge where I will take the cars off the layout and place them in a draw for later use and place new cars on the layout for variety.
The benchwork at the top is 24" and the benchwork on the right and bottom is 30". 

Thank you for any input you have for me! 
If you have any questions ill be more than happy to answer them.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

I think that's a very interesting layout. Lots of switching opportunity. You've got a long twice around mainline. You've got a few passing sidings, which is also good. You don't mention it, but it appears that all the track will be on 1 level with no grade changes. That should make it easy to construct the benchwork and track support.

The one thing I would change, if I were you, is the ladder in the Interchange/Ferry track area. The way you've got it right now, you've got a several "S" curves in your ladder. I would change that to a more standard ladder arrangement like you have in your main yard. You generally want to minimize "S" curves in your layout.

You don't mention where the entrance is to your room. I assume from your design that its on the left and you'll have a lift out section there, since you've obviously simplified that area of the layout.

Looking forward to seeing this built.

Mark


----------



## JoeG (Feb 3, 2013)

Mark VerMurlen said:


> I think that's a very interesting layout. Lots of switching opportunity. You've got a long twice around mainline. You've got a few passing sidings, which is also good. You don't mention it, but it appears that all the track will be on 1 level with no grade changes. That should make it easy to construct the benchwork and track support.
> 
> The one thing I would change, if I were you, is the ladder in the Interchange/Ferry track area. The way you've got it right now, you've got a several "S" curves in your ladder. I would change that to a more standard ladder arrangement like you have in your main yard. You generally want to minimize "S" curves in your layout.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your input, this layout will be one level with no grades. You're right I do need to fix the S curves. I was having trouble figuring out how I want to set that area up. I was thinking the barge will be the two tracks closer to the middle of the room and the two tracks inward will be the offloading tracks. When the barge tracks were empty I was going to have that section be on a piano hinge where it could placed down and out of the way. Also, I did forget to mention that the area to the left will be my entrance with a lift out. The doors will be the length of that simplified area.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I think that's a nice plan, and you'll have fun building and operating it.

A couple of things to consider:
1) I agree with Mark on the S curves. I also wonder about those pink track sections. Are they highlighted that way because they exceed your minimum curve radius? If so, I would address that as well.
2) Everything goes in the same direction: always counterclockwise (although you could run clockwise, too). You might be able to incorporate a flat Y using a double slip turnout in place of a crossing on the right side.


----------



## JoeG (Feb 3, 2013)

CTValleyRR said:


> I think that's a nice plan, and you'll have fun building and operating it.
> 
> A couple of things to consider:
> 1) I agree with Mark on the S curves. I also wonder about those pink track sections. Are they highlighted that way because they exceed your minimum curve radius? If so, I would address that as well.
> 2) Everything goes in the same direction: always counterclockwise (although you could run clockwise, too). You might be able to incorporate a flat Y using a double slip turnout in place of a crossing on the right side.


This program lets you select the minimum radius you want on your layout. I think I picked 20 or 22 so the pink just means that I am under that. I don't think I went under 18 or 19 on those sections.

That is a good point about placing a wye in. I was going to run engines in a consist to combat that issue if I didn't have a wye.


----------

